# Graphics Issue: AIGLX dlopen of /usr/lib64/dri/i915_d.so

## gentoo_usr01

I successfully installed a Gentoo system (desktop profile, x86_64), and after emerged X. However, when I try running X -config <Xorg.conf file>, the resolution of the test pattern is too low (I need 1680x1050); everything else seems to work. I literally spent an entire day afterward trying to solve the issue - it would be unrealistic to list all the changes I have made in an attempt to rectify this issue, but the most significant was adding Intel DRI support: i830/i915 (both, just in case) as modules and recompiling the kernel, which alleviated the module load issue. However, I still receive this error message when attempting to run X -config <Xorg.conf file>:

```
X Window System Version 1.3.0

Release Date: 19 April 2007

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 1.3

Build Operating System: UNKNOWN

Current Operating System: Linux OfficeComp 2.6.25-gentoo-r7 #6 SMP Tue Nov 11 16:46:36 EST 2008 x86_64

Build Date: 11 November 2008

        Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

        to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

        (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Fri Nov 14 18:07:06 2008

(++) Using config file: "xorg.conf.new"

(II) Module already built-in

(II) Module already built-in

(II) Module already built-in

(EE) AIGLX error: dlopen of /usr/lib64/dri/i915_dri.so failed (/usr/lib64/dri/i915_dri.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory)

(EE) AIGLX: reverting to software renderin
```

Here is my video chipset:

```
00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82945G/GZ Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)
```

I have the "dri" USE flag set, according to the output of 

```
emerge --info
```

I did not post the Xorg file because it has went through numerous revisions (different drivers, dri option enabled + section, resolution, etc.) but I will paste if if necessary. I also tried booting a Ubuntu LiveCD on the system, which resulted in full resolution and good graphics; however, the /etc/X11/Xorg.conf file did not contain useful information.

Any help in solving this issue would be greatly appreciated - I am desperate for a solution.

----------

## pappy_mcfae

Change VIDEO_CARDS="i810" to VIDEO_CARDS="intel", then recompile mesa and xf86-video-intel.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## gentoo_usr01

I receive this error when trying to install mesa:

 *Quote:*   

> make: *** [linux-dri-x86-64] Error 2
> 
>  *
> 
>  * ERROR: media-libs/mesa-6.5.2-r1 failed.
> ...

 

Could it be because I unmasked and installed some packages before (/etc/portage/package.keywords)?:

```
<=x11-drivers/xf86-video-intel-2.5.0

<=x11-libs/libdrm-2.4.0
```

----------

## pappy_mcfae

You need to capture a few lines above that, so we get the actual error.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## szczerb

I suppose that for that version of intel driver and libdrm (BTW you should upgrade 2.4.0 to 2.4.1) you need xorg-server-1.5 and mesa-7.2 or 7 at least. The 6.5 is pretty old.

----------

## pappy_mcfae

Yes. In order to get all the goodies, you have to move up to xorg-server-1.5.2. It's probably easiest to go ~arch temporarily, install xorg-server-1.5.2, and everything else it needs, then go back to regular arch. 

You will also have to change VIDEO_CARDS="i810" to VIDEO_CARDS="intel" in /etc/make.conf and driver = "i810" to driver="intel" in /etc/X11/xorg.conf in order for it all to work.

Good luck. 

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## szczerb

Or, you can just paste this into your package.keywords and otherwise stay in the stable part of the tree:

```
# Xorg-x11 7.4 i server 1.5.2

<=x11-apps/luit-1.0.3

<=x11-apps/mkfontdir-1.0.4

<=x11-apps/mkfontscale-1.0.5

<=x11-apps/rgb-1.0.3

<=x11-apps/sessreg-1.0.4

<=x11-apps/smproxy-1.0.2

<=x11-apps/x11perf-1.5

<=x11-apps/xauth-1.0.3

<=x11-apps/xcmsdb-1.0.1

<=x11-apps/xdpyinfo-1.0.3

<=x11-apps/xev-1.0.3

<=x11-apps/xinit-1.0.8-r3

<=x11-apps/xkbcomp-1.0.5

<=x11-apps/xkbevd-1.0.2

<=x11-apps/xpr-1.0.2

<=x11-apps/xprop-1.0.4

<=x11-apps/xrandr-1.2.3

<=x11-apps/xrdb-1.0.5

<=x11-apps/xset-1.0.4

<=x11-apps/xwd-1.0.2

<=x11-apps/xwininfo-1.0.4

<=x11-base/xorg-server-1.5.2

<=x11-base/xorg-x11-7.4

<=x11-drivers/xf86-input-evdev-2.0.7

<=x11-drivers/xf86-input-keyboard-1.3.1

<=x11-drivers/xf86-input-mouse-1.3.0

<=x11-drivers/xf86-input-synaptics-0.15.2-r2

<=x11-drivers/xf86-video-intel-2.4.2-r3

<=x11-libs/libFS-1.0.1

<=x11-libs/libpciaccess-0.10.3

<=x11-libs/libSM-1.1.0

<=x11-libs/libX11-1.1.5

<=x11-libs/libXau-1.0.4

<=x11-libs/libXext-1.0.4

<=x11-libs/libXfont-1.3.3

<=x11-libs/libXft-2.1.13

<=x11-libs/libxkbfile-1.0.5

<=x11-libs/libXmu-1.0.4

<=x11-libs/libXinerama-1.0.3

<=x11-libs/libXrandr-1.2.3

<=x11-libs/libXrender-0.9.4

<=x11-libs/libXScrnSaver-1.1.3

<=x11-libs/libXv-1.0.4

<=x11-libs/libXxf86vm-1.0.2

<=x11-libs/pixman-0.12.0

<=x11-libs/xtrans-1.2.2

<=media-fonts/font-xfree86-type1-1.0.1

<=x11-misc/util-macros-1.1.6-r1

<=x11-misc/xinput-1.3.0

<=x11-misc/xkeyboard-config-1.3

<=x11-proto/dri2proto-1.1

<=x11-proto/inputproto-1.4.4

<=x11-proto/randrproto-1.2.2

<=x11-proto/xextproto-7.0.3

<=x11-proto/xproto-7.0.13

# intel 2.5

<=x11-drivers/xf86-video-intel-2.5.0

<=x11-libs/libdrm-2.4.1

# mesa 7.2

<=media-libs/mesa-7.2

<=x11-apps/mesa-progs-7.1

<=x11-libs/libdrm-2.3.1

<=x11-proto/xf86driproto-2.0.4
```

----------

## gentoo_usr01

Due to more problems I have decided to reinstall Gentoo (again...). When everything is working, I will attempt to install X - what are the exact things I should do? Should I first add the list above to package.keywords and install xorg-x11, xf86-video-intel, and mesa (checking the versions to make sure they are the same or newer than the ones written in the comments above)?

----------

## pappy_mcfae

The first thing to do is to read the documentation on X and your window/desktop manager. This page contains everything you want to know about installing X, but were afraid to ask.

As for moving up to the newest version of X, both methods described above will get you where you want to be. You just need to decide whether you want to do it the easy way (temporary ~arch declaration), or add more lines to your package.mask file (something that we all seem to be needing to do here of late). As long as you make sure that you have VIDEO_CARDS="intel" in your /etc/make.conf file, things should work out just fine, no matter which way you decide to go.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## gentoo_usr01

There is no difference if I mask my architecture (amd64) or simply emerge:

```
HomeOfficeComp ~ # ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64" emerge -pv xorg-x11|grep xorg-server

[ebuild  N    ] x11-base/xorg-server-1.3.0.0-r6 USE="dri ipv6 nptl sdl xorg (-3dfx) -debug -dmx -kdrive -minimal -xprint" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse -acecad -aiptek -calcomp -citron -digitaledge -dmc -dynapro -elo2300 -elographics -evdev -fpit -hyperpen -jamstudio -joystick -magellan -microtouch -mutouch -palmax -penmount -spaceorb -summa -synaptics -tek4957 -ur98 -vmmouse -void -wacom" VIDEO_CARDS="intel -apm -ark -chips -cirrus -cyrix -dummy -epson -fbdev -fglrx -glint -i128 (-i740) (-impact) (-imstt) -mach64 -mga -neomagic (-newport) (-nsc) -nv -nvidia -r128 -radeon -rendition -s3 -s3virge -savage -siliconmotion -sis -sisusb (-sunbw2) (-suncg14) (-suncg3) (-suncg6) (-sunffb) (-sunleo) (-suntcx) -tdfx -tga -trident -tseng -v4l -vesa -vga -via -vmware -voodoo" 5,829 kB

HomeOfficeComp ~ # emerge -pv xorg-x11|grep xorg-server

[ebuild  N    ] x11-base/xorg-server-1.3.0.0-r6 USE="dri ipv6 nptl sdl xorg (-3dfx) -debug -dmx -kdrive -minimal -xprint" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse -acecad -aiptek -calcomp -citron -digitaledge -dmc -dynapro -elo2300 -elographics -evdev -fpit -hyperpen -jamstudio -joystick -magellan -microtouch -mutouch -palmax -penmount -spaceorb -summa -synaptics -tek4957 -ur98 -vmmouse -void -wacom" VIDEO_CARDS="intel -apm -ark -chips -cirrus -cyrix -dummy -epson -fbdev -fglrx -glint -i128 (-i740) (-impact) (-imstt) -mach64 -mga -neomagic (-newport) (-nsc) -nv -nvidia -r128 -radeon -rendition -s3 -s3virge -savage -siliconmotion -sis -sisusb (-sunbw2) (-suncg14) (-suncg3) (-suncg6) (-sunffb) (-sunleo) (-suntcx) -tdfx -tga -trident -tseng -v4l -vesa -vga -via -vmware -voodoo" 5,829 kB

HomeOfficeComp ~ # ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64" emerge -pv xorg-x11|grep mesa

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/mesa-6.5.2-r1 USE="nptl -debug -doc -motif -pic -xcb" VIDEO_CARDS="intel -mach64 -mga -none -r128 -radeon -s3virge -savage -sis (-sunffb) -tdfx -trident -via" 3,218 kB

HomeOfficeComp ~ # emerge -pv xorg-x11|grep mesa

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/mesa-6.5.2-r1 USE="nptl -debug -doc -motif -pic -xcb" VIDEO_CARDS="intel -mach64 -mga -none -r128 -radeon -s3virge -savage -sis (-sunffb) -tdfx -trident -via" 3,218 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/mesa-progs-6.5.2  1,294 kB
```

----------

## pappy_mcfae

Add the line ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~amd64" to your /etc/make.conf file, then emerge --system, then emerge -av =mesa-7.2 =xorg-server-1.5.2 =xorg-x11. That should get you where you want to be. Once that is done, you can use the list posted above, and go back to using standard amd64. It may seem a buit redundant to do it that way, but you have to have mesa-7.2 compiled before you try to compile xorg-server-1.5.2, or it will fail.

Good luck.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## szczerb

Why do you wan't him to go to ~ system set?

----------

## pappy_mcfae

Why do you second guess me? This is about the original poster, not about you or I. 

But to answer your question, since I run ~arch, I would suggest that someone else try it out, at least temporarily. Now, the OP has two viable, equally workable options. One isn't better than the other. However, one is easier than the other. 

Now that the OP knows his options, he can make up his mind. Why would I want to deny him another option just to satisfy someone else?

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## szczerb

Actually it seemed to me that you didn't give him the choice of using the new xorg with a stable system set - that's why I asked, why you implied that he must have a ~ system to use a ~ xorg ;]

If I missunderstood, then I'm sorry  :Smile: 

----------

## gentoo_usr01

I get circular dependencies:

```
('ebuild', '/', 'sys-apps/hal-0.5.11-r4', 'merge') depends on

   ('ebuild', '/', 'dev-python/pyxf86config-0.3.34-r1', 'merge') (hard)

('ebuild', '/', 'dev-python/pyxf86config-0.3.34-r1', 'merge') depends on

   ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-base/xorg-server-1.5.2', 'merge') (hard)

('ebuild', '/', 'x11-base/xorg-server-1.5.2', 'merge') depends on

   ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-apps/hal-0.5.11-r4', 'merge') (hard)
```

Another thing to note, I previously removed the "fam" USE flag (by writing "-fam") - should I re-enable it?

----------

## pappy_mcfae

No, it causes even more circular dependencies. Try emerge -av hal --nodeps, and then retry.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## gentoo_usr01

Error: (I probably have to emerge dbus, but I want to make sure)

```
emerge hal --nodeps

...

checking whether to rebuild gperf header files... checking for DBUS... configure: error: Package requirements (dbus-1 >= 0.61) were not met:

No package 'dbus-1' found

Consider adjusting the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable if you

installed software in a non-standard prefix.

Alternatively, you may set the environment variables DBUS_CFLAGS

and DBUS_LIBS to avoid the need to call pkg-config.

See the pkg-config man page for more details.

...

```

----------

## pappy_mcfae

Yes, you do. I'd have thought that would have come up before the conflict, but no matter. Just emerge dbus (use --nodeps if it wants to get circular), then follow with emerge hal --nodeps. That should move you along.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## gentoo_usr01

After invoking 

```
emerge =mesa-7.2 =xorg-server-1.5.2 xorg-x11
```

I get the following as one of the package messages:

```
 * Messages for package x11-libs/libdrm-2.4.1:

 * If you have VIDEO_CARDS="intel", then you *must* rebuild

 * media-libs/mesa and x11-drivers/xf86-video-intel.

```

Besides that, the test pattern actually works! 

```
X -config <default xorg.conf file>
```

----------

## gentoo_usr01

So...do I need to "rebuild media-libs/mesa and x11-drivers/xf86-video-intel"?

----------

## szczerb

yes

----------

## gentoo_usr01

Ok, I emerged both packages; could I now comment out ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~amd64" in /etc/make.conf and create /etc/portage/package.keywords with the contents posted previously and begin installing GNOME (http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/gnome-config.xml)?

----------

## szczerb

Sure, but why didn't you just use package.keywords in the first place?

(that is, of course, if xorg works)

----------

## gentoo_usr01

I misunderstood - the ACCEPT_KEYWORDS approached worked without problem. Hopefully I won't have similar issues with GNOME.

----------

## gentoo_usr01

More circular dependencies:

```
('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-3.3.8-r4', 'merge') depends on

   ('ebuild', '/', 'net-print/cups-1.3.8-r2', 'merge') (hard)

('ebuild', '/', 'net-dns/avahi-0.6.22-r1', 'merge') depends on

   ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-4.3.3', 'merge') (hard)

   ('ebuild', '/', 'gnome-base/libglade-2.6.3', 'merge') (hard)

   ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/gtk+-2.12.11', 'merge') (hard)

   ('ebuild', '/', 'dev-python/pygtk-2.12.1-r2', 'merge') (hard)

   ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-3.3.8-r4', 'merge') (hard)

('ebuild', '/', 'dev-python/pygtk-2.12.1-r2', 'merge') depends on

   ('ebuild', '/', 'gnome-base/libglade-2.6.3', 'merge') (hard)

   ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/gtk+-2.12.11', 'merge') (hard)

('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/gtk+-2.12.11', 'merge') depends on

   ('ebuild', '/', 'net-print/cups-1.3.8-r2', 'merge') (hard)

('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-4.3.3', 'merge') depends on

   ('ebuild', '/', 'net-print/cups-1.3.8-r2', 'merge') (hard)

('ebuild', '/', 'gnome-base/libglade-2.6.3', 'merge') depends on

   ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/gtk+-2.12.11', 'merge') (hard)

('ebuild', '/', 'net-print/cups-1.3.8-r2', 'merge') depends on

   ('ebuild', '/', 'net-dns/avahi-0.6.22-r1', 'merge') (hard)

```

----------

## gentoo_usr01

Never mind, I disabled some USE flags now; now I can emerge gnome.

----------

## pappy_mcfae

At this point, I would throttle back to amd64 instead of ~amd64. You don't want to wrestle with unstable Gnome...at least I wouldn't want to deal with an unstable version of it. I have had enough trouble with Gnome in the past that I no longer want to deal with it. Besides, XFCE and KDE work just fine. 

I would suggest you make sure that X is working before you jump into Gnome. The startx command should give you TWM if X installed properly. Once you're sure of that, then tackle Gnome.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## gentoo_usr01

I commented out

```
ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~amd64"
```

in /etc/make.conf (hopefully this is what you mean by "throttle back to amd64 instead of ~amd64") because I already installed GNOME, and the whole system works great...now I'm installing other apps. I also want to update the whole system, but I get this output (note the bottom):

```
localhost ~ # emerge --pretend --update world

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild     UD] sys-devel/gnuconfig-20080123 [20080928]

[ebuild     UD] app-misc/pax-utils-0.1.17 [0.1.18]

[ebuild     UD] app-arch/cpio-2.9-r1 [2.9-r2]

[ebuild     UD] sys-devel/autoconf-wrapper-5 [6]

[ebuild  N    ] dev-util/unifdef-1.20

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/eject-2.1.5-r1  USE="nls"

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/dmidecode-2.9

[ebuild  N    ] sys-fs/device-mapper-1.02.24-r1  USE="(-selinux)"

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/timezone-data-2008g-r1 [2007k]

[ebuild     UD] sys-devel/patch-2.5.9 [2.5.9-r1]

[ebuild     UD] sys-kernel/linux-headers-2.6.23-r3 [2.6.27-r2]

[ebuild     UD] net-misc/iputils-20071127 [20071127-r2]

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/pciutils-3.0.0  USE="zlib -network-cron"

[ebuild     UD] app-shells/bash-3.2_p33 [3.2_p39]

[ebuild     UD] sys-apps/portage-2.1.4.5 [2.2_rc14]

[ebuild     UD] dev-util/intltool-0.37.1 [0.40.5]

[ebuild     UD] sys-apps/texinfo-4.11-r1 [4.13]

[ebuild     UD] sys-devel/m4-1.4.11 [1.4.12]

[ebuild     UD] sys-devel/flex-2.5.33-r3 [2.5.35]

[ebuild     UD] sys-apps/findutils-4.4.0 [4.5.1]

[ebuild     UD] sys-apps/grep-2.5.1a-r1 [2.5.3-r1]

[ebuild     UD] sys-apps/kbd-1.13-r1 [1.14.1-r1]

[ebuild     UD] sys-devel/autoconf-2.61-r2 [2.63]

[ebuild     UD] sys-apps/which-2.19 [2.20]

[ebuild  N    ] sys-devel/bc-1.06.95  USE="readline -libedit -static"

[ebuild     UD] sys-devel/bison-2.3 [2.4-r1]

[ebuild     UD] sys-devel/libtool-1.5.26 [2.2.6a]

[ebuild     UD] sys-devel/binutils-2.18-r3 [2.19]

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/acl-2.2.47 [2.2.45]

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/libusb-0.1.12-r1  USE="-debug -doc"

[ebuild     UD] sys-apps/groff-1.19.2-r1 [1.19.2-r3]

[ebuild     UD] sys-apps/coreutils-6.10-r2 [6.12-r2]

[ebuild     UD] net-misc/rsync-3.0.2 [3.0.4]

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/usbutils-0.73  USE="zlib -network-cron"

[ebuild     UD] sys-apps/man-pages-3.12 [3.13]

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/openssl-0.9.8h-r1 [0.9.8g-r2]

[ebuild     UD] net-nds/openldap-2.3.43 [2.3.43-r1]

[ebuild     UD] net-misc/wget-1.11.1 [1.11.4]

[ebuild     UD] sys-apps/file-4.23 [4.26]

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/cracklib-2.8.12 [2.8.10]

[ebuild     UD] app-admin/eselect-1.0.10 [1.0.11-r1]

[ebuild     UD] sys-libs/pam-1.0.1 [1.0.2]

[ebuild     UD] sys-auth/pambase-20080318 [20081028]

[ebuild     UD] sys-apps/shadow-4.0.18.2 [4.1.2.1] USE="-nousuid%"

[ebuild     UD] sys-apps/busybox-1.11.1 [1.12.1]

[ebuild     UD] sys-apps/baselayout-1.12.11.1 [2.0.0] USE="unicode%* -bootstrap% -static%"

[ebuild     UD] sys-fs/udev-124-r1 [132]

[ebuild     UD] sys-apps/module-init-tools-3.4 [3.5]

[ebuild  N    ] sys-fs/cryptsetup-1.0.5-r1  USE="nls -build -dynamic (-selinux)"

[ebuild     UD] sys-libs/glibc-2.6.1 [2.8_p20080602]

[ebuild     UD] dev-libs/glib-2.16.5 [2.18.2]

[ebuild     UD] dev-libs/dbus-glib-0.74 [0.76]

[ebuild     UD] net-misc/openssh-5.1_p1-r1 [5.1_p1-r2]

[ebuild  N    ] app-arch/rpm2targz-9.0-r7

[ebuild  N    ] dev-python/pyxf86config-0.3.34-r1

[ebuild  N    ] app-misc/hal-info-20080508

[ebuild     UD] sys-apps/hal-0.5.11-r1 [0.5.11-r4]

[ebuild     UD] sys-apps/util-linux-2.13.1.1 [2.14.1]

[ebuild  N    ] sys-libs/e2fsprogs-libs-1.41.2  USE="nls"

[ebuild     U ] sys-fs/e2fsprogs-1.41.2 [1.40.8]

[blocks b     ] <sys-fs/e2fsprogs-1.41 ("<sys-fs/e2fsprogs-1.41" is blocking sys-libs/e2fsprogs-libs-1.41.2)

[uninstall    ] sys-libs/com_err-1.40.8

[blocks b     ] sys-libs/com_err ("sys-libs/com_err" is blocking sys-libs/e2fsprogs-libs-1.41.2)

[uninstall    ] sys-libs/ss-1.40.8

[blocks b     ] sys-libs/ss ("sys-libs/ss" is blocking sys-libs/e2fsprogs-libs-1.41.2)

```

----------

## szczerb

There has been a dozen topics (each of them with the complete solution) a few weeks back and there even is one sticky in on of the subfoums - all about that blockage. It seems to me that you really don't keep your system up to date. You should always update your system before installing something new - it can save you trouble.

----------

## pappy_mcfae

Now that things are working, you can add the packages that portage is trying to downgrade into your /etc/portage/package.unmask. That way, you won't lose what you have so far. Either that, or stay as ~arch. 

From where I'm sitting, it's a lot easier and a lot less problematic to do things that way...plus you get to try out the new stuff as soon as it hits portage. And as of yet, I haven't had a package that has completely trashed my system...although the com_err stuff did make things really weird for a few hours.

So congrats on getting things going. 

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## Rouslan Nabioullin

I'm having more problems after I commented out ~ACCEPT_KEYWORDS and [tried] updating the system: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-715805.html

(I have made a different account; I will not use the previous gentoo_usr01 one anymore).

----------

## Rouslan Nabioullin

Since the whole system became broken, I have just reinstalled Gentoo. I don't want this to happen again, could I avoid the ~arch by pasting this into package.keywords and then emerging: "mesa xf86-video-intel xorg-server xorg-x11"?:

```
# Xorg-x11 7.4 i server 1.5.2

<=x11-apps/luit-1.0.3

<=x11-apps/mkfontdir-1.0.4

<=x11-apps/mkfontscale-1.0.5

<=x11-apps/rgb-1.0.3

<=x11-apps/sessreg-1.0.4

<=x11-apps/smproxy-1.0.2

<=x11-apps/x11perf-1.5

<=x11-apps/xauth-1.0.3

<=x11-apps/xcmsdb-1.0.1

<=x11-apps/xdpyinfo-1.0.3

<=x11-apps/xev-1.0.3

<=x11-apps/xinit-1.0.8-r3

<=x11-apps/xkbcomp-1.0.5

<=x11-apps/xkbevd-1.0.2

<=x11-apps/xpr-1.0.2

<=x11-apps/xprop-1.0.4

<=x11-apps/xrandr-1.2.3

<=x11-apps/xrdb-1.0.5

<=x11-apps/xset-1.0.4

<=x11-apps/xwd-1.0.2

<=x11-apps/xwininfo-1.0.4

<=x11-base/xorg-server-1.5.2

<=x11-base/xorg-x11-7.4

<=x11-drivers/xf86-input-evdev-2.0.7

<=x11-drivers/xf86-input-keyboard-1.3.1

<=x11-drivers/xf86-input-mouse-1.3.0

<=x11-drivers/xf86-input-synaptics-0.15.2-r2

<=x11-drivers/xf86-video-intel-2.4.2-r3

<=x11-libs/libFS-1.0.1

<=x11-libs/libpciaccess-0.10.3

<=x11-libs/libSM-1.1.0

<=x11-libs/libX11-1.1.5

<=x11-libs/libXau-1.0.4

<=x11-libs/libXext-1.0.4

<=x11-libs/libXfont-1.3.3

<=x11-libs/libXft-2.1.13

<=x11-libs/libxkbfile-1.0.5

<=x11-libs/libXmu-1.0.4

<=x11-libs/libXinerama-1.0.3

<=x11-libs/libXrandr-1.2.3

<=x11-libs/libXrender-0.9.4

<=x11-libs/libXScrnSaver-1.1.3

<=x11-libs/libXv-1.0.4

<=x11-libs/libXxf86vm-1.0.2

<=x11-libs/pixman-0.12.0

<=x11-libs/xtrans-1.2.2

<=media-fonts/font-xfree86-type1-1.0.1

<=x11-misc/util-macros-1.1.6-r1

<=x11-misc/xinput-1.3.0

<=x11-misc/xkeyboard-config-1.3

<=x11-proto/dri2proto-1.1

<=x11-proto/inputproto-1.4.4

<=x11-proto/randrproto-1.2.2

<=x11-proto/xextproto-7.0.3

<=x11-proto/xproto-7.0.13

# intel 2.5

<=x11-drivers/xf86-video-intel-2.5.0

<=x11-libs/libdrm-2.4.1

# mesa 7.2

<=media-libs/mesa-7.2

<=x11-apps/mesa-progs-7.1

<=x11-libs/libdrm-2.3.1

<=x11-proto/xf86driproto-2.0.4
```

----------

## desultory

 *Rouslan Nabioullin wrote:*   

> (I have made a different account; I will not use the previous gentoo_usr01 one anymore).

 Instead of creating multiple accounts just request that the name be changed. Your old account has been banned.

----------

## szczerb

That's what I was saying from the begining. Paste this in your package.keywords and 'emerge xorg-x11' - nothing more.

It is vital for a well kept system to understand that everything that you install with 'emerge package_name' is put into world. The file is located in /var/lib/portage/world. Both the intel driver and xorg-server will be pulled as dependencies of xorg-x11. If you ever need to recompile some dependency use the -1 or --oneshot option. This way it will be rebuilt but not added to world. Also if you think that you might've made a mess you can just just open world in a text editor and get rid of packages that are just dependencies of something you want/wanted. Then use 'emerge --depclean -va' to get rid of those packages and 'revdep-rebuild' afterwards.

----------

